# Spoils



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Just came across this post on FB, thought I'd share it here 

"I've been talking to people in Nazlit Semman who have been seeing large trucks moving in and out of the Giza plateau late at night. Most of them lately have been using the main entrance by the Mena House but earlier in the year there was very heavy traffic by the Sphinx. These are not dump trucks but closed vehicles and when the loading was near the Sphinx there were large crates involved. Many of the guardians of the storage rooms live in Nazlit Semman and they believe that the storage facilities have been emptied...and not by gangs of robbers. The antiquities guards who work at night DO have guns, usually shotguns, for protection. If anyone is able to help check this out, I'd be happy to talk to them.
08 March at 12:26"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can I please post this on an Egyptian facebook page I am friends with?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Can I please post this on an Egyptian facebook page I am friends with?


yes of course, it's not mine anyway


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> yes of course, it's not mine anyway


Maybe it's someone collecting there , super Ann, or early pension, and of course it will be " foreigners".


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

These rumours of large trucks moving around Giza at night, have been going on for years, pre revolution it wasn't looting but a cover up of the discovery of the legendary "Hall of Records"
Hall of Records Coverup? Atlantis Rising Magazine
NOCTURNAL ACTIVITY AT GIZA QUESTIONED


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Perhaps moving items to the new museum...?

Does anyone know how that is progressing.?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> Perhaps moving items to the new museum...?
> 
> Does anyone know how that is progressing.?


IBM lol


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> Perhaps moving items to the new museum...?
> 
> Does anyone know how that is progressing.?


Is it progressing? and is the suzzane mubarack park beside rehab, progressing as well or not.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> Is it progressing? and is the suzzane mubarack park beside rehab, progressing as well or not.


I don't know about the new museum but the SMFP looked completely deserted last Friday. Mind you, that was the weekend, so not many people would be a work anyway.

I can confirm the Police Academy on the Ring Rd has now lost the "Mubarak"


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I don't know about the new museum but the SMFP looked completely deserted last Friday. Mind you, that was the weekend, so not many people would be a work anyway.
> 
> I can confirm the Police Academy on the Ring Rd has now lost the "Mubarak"


The police academy looks deserted,are they home!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> The police academy looks deserted,are they home!




They are out looking for HORUS


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> The police academy looks deserted,are they home!


lol I don't think they dare peep out of the windows right now :behindsofa: 

They must be busy retraining to serve New Egypt


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> They are out looking for HORUS


Oh my goodness, well I hope they have digging implements, lots of sand out there!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> lol I don't think they dare peep out of the windows right now :behindsofa:
> 
> They must be busy retraining to serve New Egypt


Wonder if there first mission the referendum on sat, then marks out of ten.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> They are out looking for HORUS


why would they be looking for a fellow egyptian?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> why would they be looking for a fellow egyptian?


To make up the numbers.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

:focus:

More news on stolen antiquities emerging 

54 antiquities stolen from Egyptian Museum | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> :focus:
> 
> More news on stolen antiquities emerging
> 
> 54 antiquities stolen from Egyptian Museum | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


They did a stock take !!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder how many of those missing pieces took the same road as the painting?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Armed men dig archeological site in Fayoum. 

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/379337


----------

